# Maintenance Parts?



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Good points - all of them. 

Dealerships will stock items based on demand and turnover. Pretty much any maintenance part I ever needed that wasn't stock came in 24 hours or less. 

Some none maintenance things, like the rubber cargo mat, ship directly from the supplier and could take five days. 

I've been curious about that oil filter too. Can't find squat about it on the Internet. 

As far as AC Delco is concerned, it is no longer a part of GM and seems to spend a fair part of its time remarketing parts that come from other global suppliers. Not saying they're bad - just saying that globalization and bankruptcy have changed their business model. 

Please also keep in mind that we're driving a 2014 model vehicle and it's still the 2013 model year for at least another month.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't expect many of these to be available for consumer purchase any time too soon, especially on a vehicle that is promised to have two years of free maintenance. Why this is an issue at this point is beyond me. Just take it to the dealer and have them service the car until such a time as parts can be made available.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DieselEnvy said:


> *Oil Filter* >> GM Part No. 19301505 (or PF103G) >> Can't find this available anywhere on-line. Has anybody actually touched, sniffed, tasted this filter to know if it exists?


The oil filter is 55577033. There are several on Ebay if you expand your search to worldwide, but quite expensive when you include shipping. I found one for about $17 including shipping and snapped it up. I will be out of the free maintenance soon due to mileage.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> The oil filter is 55577033. There are several on Ebay if you expand your search to worldwide, but quite expensive when you include shipping. I found one for about $17 including shipping and snapped it up. I will be out of the free maintenance soon due to mileage.


Great tip! 

Many thanks for this contribution to the a Cruze Diesel community. 

Incidentally, how far are you going on oil changes and what does your oil life monitor say?


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

> As far as AC Delco is concerned, it is no longer a part of GM and seems to spend a fair part of its time remarketing parts that come from other global suppliers. Not saying they're bad - just saying that globalization and bankruptcy have changed their business model.


Interesting. I did not know that.



> Why this is an issue at this point is beyond me. Just take it to the dealer and have them service the car until such a time as parts can be made available.


Mmmm.....that's just the problem. Generally speaking, the dealers aren't stocking the parts, and if they have to order the parts for a regular service, the customer will be waiting. More often than not, automotive enthusiasts have to educate the dealers, because corporate ain't doin' it. 



> The oil filter is 55577033.


Thanks for the tip diesel. To be sure, how did you verify that number? _I assume by personal examination?_


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Guess I better call my dealer and make sure he has everything for my first service


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I would not worry, i am sure the dealer's have stock up on it, call before. 

Even if you have free maintenance, some people don't and i am willing to bet a dealer won't risk losing business in the service side, where they nail everyone.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I was worried about all this. Being a new car to GM in the US and not having owned a Chevy before. Having had a VW and knowing a good third party mechanic I knew on the service side I would be good. This will definitely be a test of the dealer because if I can't trust them, I can't keep the car beyond the warranty. By then the new VW diesels will be out. I'm still holding out hope that the Cruze will work out but at least I know there will be other options soon.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

My biggest fear is the dealer putting the wrong oil in.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Gator said:


> My biggest fear is the dealer putting the wrong oil in.


I agree 100%. I don't need ash from the improper oil clogging my DPF. I will ask they let me watch them put in the oil. If not, I'll find some place that will let me do it. Otherwise I'll have to end up doing my own oil changes and just let the dealer do the tire rotations and other stuff every 7500 miles.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

In answer to a couple earlier questions - The part number is what was on my invoice for the free service from the dealer. I also physically looked at the filter as well before they installed it. My oil life monitor seems to be fixed at 7500 miles regardless of the type of driving I do.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

mine came on at 7500 also. Called the dealer and stressed the importance of Dexos II and DEF fluid that hasn't expired. I felt like I was talking to a teenager. All I got was "yeah, yeah... We know" They make you feel bad for making them show you the oil but they just screw up too often and its too important. I really wish they would give me the oil and filter and let me do it, but that's not going to happen. getting 47.5 MPG on the highway with the AC on and the cruise set to 70 MPH. Basically not even trying to save fuel. Thats awesome.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Yep, hate to see the car go behind the iron curtain and not knowing if there doing the right oil change or not.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Me too. 

For my DTS they gave me the oil and filter and let me do it myself. I'm hoping I'll get the same service for my Cruze.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

diesel said:


> In answer to a couple earlier questions - The part number is what was on my invoice for the free service from the dealer. I also physically looked at the filter as well before they installed it. My oil life monitor seems to be fixed at 7500 miles regardless of the type of driving I do.


That is kind of disappointing. I noticed this as well. Our Acura would vary by as much as 2k miles when it was either all hwy around 7k miles or stop and go it would come on around the 5k mark. Usually with a mix of driving it was in the 6.2k range. But then again Diesels are supposed to run forever and longer drain intervals etc.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

VW has a 10,000 mile service interval. With my driving style right now, the OnStar emails are estimating a 9600 mile oil change. I have a feeling GM set the service interval at 7500 miles to make more money and on the off chance someone is using B20, to ensure they don't have rising oil levels. 

VW is recommending a 7500 mile oil change interval, lowering it from 10000 miles if you live in IL. This is because IL has a special tax exemption for anything over B10. Most fueling stations sell B11 and B20 will be mandated next year. Instead of halting sales of cars in IL, they are recommending the lower oil change interval because with B20 the oil may rise with use of biodiesel over 5% due to unburnt fuel mixing with the engine oil.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> VW has a 10,000 mile service interval. With my driving style right now, the OnStar emails are estimating a 9600 mile oil change. I have a feeling GM set the service interval at 7500 miles to make more money and on the off chance someone is using B20, to ensure they don't have rising oil levels.
> 
> VW is recommending a 7500 mile oil change interval, lowering it from 10000 miles if you live in IL. This is because IL has a special tax exemption for anything over B10. Most fueling stations sell B11 and B20 will be mandated next year. Instead of halting sales of cars in IL, they are recommending the lower oil change interval because with B20 the oil may rise with use of biodiesel over 5% due to unburnt fuel mixing with the engine oil.


Would this happen with the Cruze too since it's designed for the B20?


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

That depends on how the engine was designed. In any engine it is possible for some fuel to leak out of the cylinders in to the crankcase oil. The reason it happens in the VW engines is due to post combustion injection for regens. The biodiesel can collect in the cylinder head and the proceed to leak into the engine oil. With D2, this would evaporate from the crankcase oil and then consumed by the engine after evaporating by the crankcase ventilation system. 

The higher the biodiesel content the higher the likely hood of the fuel not evaporating. 

VW even stated that with B5, 45% oil dilution can occur with a 10,000 mile oil change interval. 50% oil dilution is tolerable. With anything B10 or higher 50% oil dilution will occur prior to 10,000 miles. 

So the question is, does GM use post combustion injection to fuel the regens in the DPF? If so, then oil dilution is a concern. 

Source:
Biodiesel Magazine ? The Latest News and Data About Biodiesel Production


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> So the question is, does GM use post combustion injection to fuel the regens in the DPF?


I have read elsewhere that this is the case.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

So in that case, yes. It is possible. The post combustion injection fuel is supposed to vaporize, but not ignite, and then be pulled into the exhaust. The vapors should then ignite when they hit the catalyst. Since with biodiesel the fuel doesn't vaporize as easily as D2, it will collect in the cylinder head and eventually mix with the oil. The higher the biodiesel composition the less likely it is to vaporize. It won't evaporate once in the crankcase suspended in the engine oil. Thus, why I think the 7500 mile oil change interval has to do with the car being able to run B20. 

My OnStar monthly maintenance email is suggesting I can go about 9000 miles on my current oil. I'm thinking if I stick with B20, it will be much sooner. This makes me think I should just run B5 or D2 from a company that puts in good additives and be done with it. I can only find B5 and B20 at one retail pump in MA which means if you don't live near the pump, it's not worth starting down biodiesel path. I will stick with at least B5 but will have to fill occasionally with D2 because I drive far for work and it isn't always available.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Interesting info how the regen process works.

I have my Blackstone Labs sample kit in hand and when my oil change is up, I am going to take a sample and send it in to them for analysis. I will post my results. I do quite a bit of mild city type driving so if someone's oil is going to be in worse shape it would be mine as opposed to someone who does all highway. 

Only 500miles on the car so it will be a bit but I'll do a full detail or just scan and post the sheet they send back.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting stuff! Does Blackstone tell you how much life is left in the oil too? I once got an oil analysis from NAPA but it just listed a bunch of percentages and numbers that didn't really tell me anything since I am not an expert.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes they do, they give a detailed paragraph explaining the results and anything concerning. The kit is mailed to your house free and its $25 for analysis. I'm curious about things such as how much fuel is in the oil.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Good, I will have to look into that. I will most likely wait until I switch to full synthetic after the initial free service. I found a Pep Boys in Pittsburgh that appears to carry the 5W30 full synthetic version of Dexos2. If I remember correctly it's Mobil1 ESP.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I need to try to find a good fully synthetic dexos2 certified oil locally. I'd prefer to change everything myself regardless of the maintenance plan because I know it will be the right stuff.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Here is a link to the Mobil 1 product: Mobil 1 ESP ESP 5W-30 Synthetic Motor Oil(QT) | Product Details | Pep Boys

Looks like it comes in 1 Liter bottles, which makes for an easy fill. No opening a 5th quart to get the proper amount of oil! This is the same oil VW recommends in their TDI engines with DPFs. Neither on the Mobil 1 website nor on Pepboys does it state Dexos 2 certified, however, the 0w40 Mobil 1 ESP is Dexos 2 certified. Since this is same oil line and simply a different viscosity, I would think it will be certified shortly and at least meets the minimum dexos 2 specifications. 

The question is, will Mobil pay for the Dexos 2 certification for this particular weight oil that won't have many users in the US just yet? We shall see soon. I would feel comfortable using it since Volkswagen, BMW, and Mercedes-Benz all certify this for use in their diesel engines. 

So what are peoples thoughts? Should the switch to full synthetic be made immediately at 7500 miles, or will you wait until 30000 miles to make the switch from the AC Delco synthetic blend? Or will the synthetic blend be a better deal? The AC Delco product will almost certainly be $3-$4 less expensive per liter. 

I haven't fully decided, but will most likely go with Mobil 1 since it is what I've been using in my cars for years.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

It would be nice to have a Mobil1 Dexos2 in the correct viscosity readily available.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I will probably wait to switch. I am pretty sure that my dealership is using the Dexos2 stuff as they showed me the bottle and also put that on the invoice. Did anybody notice the owner's manual says 9 liters, but apparently the crankcase only holds 5?


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I think you just looked up a little too high on the page in the manual. The 9 liters is for the coolant system. The crankcase holds 4.5L of oil. So I guess we will have left over oil after all when changing our own oil.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

whats the service interval for the fuel filter?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

30,000mi


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> 30,000mi


thanks


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

There is a fuel filter life indicator in the DIC - mine was at 75% at10K miles. Oops on the 9 liters. I usually have good attention to detail but I must have been in a hurry. By the way is anybody else having issues with the enter key working on this forum?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> thanks


I also forgot to add that water is supposed to be drained from the fuel filter at each oil change interval. If the filter is anything like the heavy trucks I drive at work it's just a little lever at the bottom of the filter you turn on and let run until it's just straight diesel coming out.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

You will find the fuel filter under the bottom panel passenger side. It is in front of the rear tire. Bad location for maintaince. Car needs to be on a lift to access it.


----------



## mrbrefast (Aug 9, 2015)

This is resurrecting a pretty old thread - but is this Mobil 1 ESP oil viable as an oil for me to eventually use?

Also, did anyone end up finding a good source for the fuel and oil filters?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I use ESP Mobil 1 since the free ones ended at the dealer. I have 92000 miles on the car now. I find the oil at pepboys but still get the filters at the dealer


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mrbrefast said:


> This is resurrecting a pretty old thread - but is this Mobil 1 ESP oil viable as an oil for me to eventually use?
> 
> Also, did anyone end up finding a good source for the fuel and oil filters?


Yes Mobil 1 ESP will be fine in your CTD. i get my fuel filters from the dealer but ask for wholesale pricing and get it. I bought like 25 oil filters on Ebay when I first got my car back in 2013.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Check Amazon and RockAuto for filters. Any good local parts store (Read Not AutoZone) can get those filters usually same day or next, depending on when you get to the counter. Amazon has the ESP for $16.88/liter.


----------

